
What do people think of AngelHack - patientplatypus
I&#x27;m a new developer and I&#x27;ve been going to a bunch of hackathon to try and learn, make things,and meet interesting people. There is an upcoming hackathon sponsored by angelhack which looks very cool that I will be going too. I&#x27;m trying to learn more about the organization, but everything I read online seems to be some sort of press release so it&#x27;s hard to cut through the hype. Do people have any thoughts?
======
errtu
AngelHack runs good hackathons. I've been a volunteer and an ambassador for
them. An ambassador is someone who organizes one of their hackathons. I put
together the first AngelHack hackathon in Vietnam. It was a smashing success
and a lot of fun. When you go to a hackathon talk to a lot of different
people, learn as much as you can and have fun. I wrote about AngelHack in
Saigon here. [http://seanlaurence.com/thoughts-become-things-the-first-
ang...](http://seanlaurence.com/thoughts-become-things-the-first-angelhack-
hackathon-in-vietnam/)

------
emma_osaka
Angelhack ignites the passion of the world’s most vibrant community of code
creators + change makers to invent the new and make change happen, together. I
think that's true. Addition to develop good service in 24hr, you commit to run
the real business in near future. 2 min pitch was exciting for us

------
jaminpie
True hackathon is the best way to learn and test the skillset we had. And I
joined many of hackathon before. AngelHack they run in different country and
city, so I meet many different country peoples in the angelhack too. If you
team win they will sent your team to Silicon Valley.

BTW you are a designer or developer ?

